

Frame Pointer Optimization vs. degugging compiled code (2007) - yiransheng
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/larryosterman/archive/2007/03/12/fpo.aspx

======
gilgoomesh
I have to use FPO in a few 32-bit builds that I make because some inline
assembly that I didn't write requires it (compiler runs out of registers
without FPO). Working around this type of nuisance isn't worth the hassle,
just to let other people debug my release builds.

I think this article is ignoring the more important rule: always generate a
debugging information file (PDB, DWARF, dSYM) for every release and hold onto
that file indefinitely. Provided you have the relevant file, you can still
"symbolicate" crash dumps and similar user reports.

Yes, in this case the vendor that wrote the driver might not be keen to share
the debug information file but unless you're supplying components to other
people, you can use FPO without a problem provided you keep your debug
information files.

